# التقطير الشمسي



## رشيد الديزل (25 فبراير 2010)

و قد تم إستخدام التقطير الشمسي منذ عام ١٨٧٢ فى مناجم النيترات فى شمال شيلي. لتسمح بتوفير المياه الصالحه للشرب للحيوانات من المياه المالحة للبحار. 
و يعتمد عملها مرة أخرى على اثر الصوبة : فالأشعاع الشمسي يسخن الصفيحة السوداء فى قاع الحوض . تبث هذه اشعه تحت حمراء التى تسخن المياه المالحة. تتبخر المياه و تتكثف على الزجاج (قطرات المياه). يبقى الملح إذا على الصفيحة السوداء. و تجرى قطرات الماء النقية الى القناه. و تجمع من بعد المياه المصفاه فى داخل القنوات.






​مقياس / مركب كالذى ممثل فى الاعلى ، من ٢ متر عرض على ٥٠ متر طول ينتج ٣٣٠ لتر مياه نقية فى اليوم فى ظل مناخ صحراوى . 
اليوم نستخدم دائما أنظمة تحليل مثله لحل مشاكل / صعوبات تخزين المياه العاذبة فى الكراييب و فى بعض الدول الصحراوية للشرق الأوسط و فى المحيط للبحر المتوسط. 
هذا النظام نميل الى تغيير فى أيامنا هذه بنظام مربح أكثر و يتضمن هذا النظام تنقية المياه المالحه بالترشيح المعكوس، يعنى بالترشيحات المخلفة المتتالية


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (26 فبراير 2010)

(مقياس / مركب كالذى ممثل فى الاعلى ، من ٢ متر عرض على ٥٠ متر طول ينتج ٣٣٠ لتر مياه نقية فى اليوم فى ظل مناخ صحراوى )
سيد رشيد اشكرك لهذا الموضوع وسؤالي بمايخص ماذكرت في المقياس اعلاه اذ لاحظت ان الانتاجية من الماء المقطر هي بمعدل 3,3 لتر / م مربع فهل هذه الكمية هي المعدل السنوي للانتاج ام هي في الصيف الحار فقط .
وسؤالي الثاني : ماهو نوع الطلاء الاسود المستخدم في مثل هذه المقطرات وحسب بحوثي اظن ان احسنها هو ثاني اوكسيد الكروم .
مما لا حظته من مواضيعك انك من المهتمين الاصلاء بالطاقة المتجددة وعليه اريد رأيك بمقطر شمسي صنعته انا بمساحة 1,5 متر مربع اعطا انتاجية في شهر كانون الثاني وشباط معدل 6 لتر يوميا واتوقع ان يطيني صيفا من 20 - 40 لتر / يوم بعد التحسين .
انتظرك واتمنى لكم التوفيق .


----------



## mah_41 (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
من اجل زيادة الكفائة يجب ان يكون سطح الزجاج بارد دائما 

الزجاج المخروطي يُركب بالعكس بحيث تكون القمة للاسفل و القاعدة للاعلى و يتم جمع الماء المقطر من مركز الحوض اي تحت قمة المخروط و يملأ المخروط المقلوب بالماء الغير مقطر فقط من اجل تبريد سطح التكثيف او تركب مروحة من اجل تبريد المخروط الزجاجي 
كما ليس بالضرورة ان يكون المخروط مصنوع من الزجاج . يمكن استخام اكياس بلاستيك شفافه و وضع حجر على مركز الكيس 

اعتقد ان اخواننا المحاصرين بغزة بحاجة لمثل هذه الادوات لانها اقل كلفة بكثير من تشغيل مضخات الابار و خصوصا في ظل الوضع الصعب الذي يعيشونه


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

